# is 1GB usage with 3G generally enough ?



## Kvishal (Nov 23, 2011)

I currently am on 2G unlimited internet service with Vodafone. I am planning to upgrade to 3G I was wondering if a plan with a maximum usage of 1 GB wud be enuf for me. With normal surfing, but even a upload is deducted from your plan and some APPS that require Internet to be used and I have this habit of downloading new apps will a Maximum 1 GB wud be good enough. I will not watch too much of online videos but reasonable amount yes. But right now I am on unlimited usage so from there to go to a cap of 1 GB usage only sounds I dont know a little uncomfortable but I dont know may be will be enough aswell !


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

If the mobile is your only source of internet, then no. If you have internet at home and use 3G outside and a little bit at home, then yes. I have about 100-200 MB balance every month with 1GB and moderate usage. Online on 3G almost all day and mostly on forum and reading stuff online with a song or two on youtube too.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 24, 2011)

I am also contemplating this.

If there is broadband at home then 1Gb will be ok I guess.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 24, 2011)

The best idea is to check what amount of data you use normally in a month from the "data used" option. This will help you to choose a better plan on 3G.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

the 1GB tariff plan of 3G is enough if u do browsing,chatting & email....
if u download apps of less than 10MB then also 3G plan is good...

but if the apps u download are heavy in size then 1GB will be emptied quickly


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a Broadband connection at home aswell, so my mobile phone  is not the only source of internet for me. But my only worry is What If I go a little overboard with downloading more Apps, but I am thinking even then it should be ok na guys ? Only Games are very heavy in size like 10MB, 15MB not all other apps, rest of the apps are what, hardly some KB.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 24, 2011)

some HD apps are of few mbs but they do have some extra cache files to be downloaded which are sometimes as large as 400mb....


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been connected to internet all the time from my mobile for last 30 days. Around 12 hours a day and usage was 150-180 Mb.

This does not include watching videos and downloading apps.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 24, 2011)

If you will be only using the internet on your phone and not using your phone as a modem to browse on your desktop, then 1Gb will be enough. The best indicator however is to check your past usage. I have a 2G plan and I am never able to go beyond 3-400MB.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I have a Broadband connection at home aswell, so my mobile phone  is not the only source of internet for me. But my only worry is What If I go a little overboard with downloading more Apps, but I am thinking even then it should be ok na guys ? Only Games are very heavy in size like 10MB, 15MB not all other apps, rest of the apps are what, hardly some KB.



It will be enough. Keep an eye on remaining MBs though. You don't want to be charged for using more than your limit.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a question if I have a weather APP which is like a  widget which is constantly on my home screen and is showing the weather tempertaure if is there on my home screen will it constantly be using the Internet that way my 1GB limit get over in what 1-2 days. 

is anyone on Vodafone 3G how is the speed ? what speed do they give normally with 3G ? Which is the best 3G service provider ?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 24, 2011)

If you're a heavy user, no. 

If you only browse specific sites (excluding heavy content sites) casually, yes.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2011)

Widgets like WEATHER don't require much data while refreshing, and you can always change their update frequency. So they can't be blamed for eating up your monthly 1GB data !!!

I remember my friend was downloading some movie at around 250 kbps on vodafone, for me (2G, 15 kbps max) that was quite extra-ordinary !


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Weather is on on my phone too. It hardly consumes much data. Speed is pretty good. I downloaded 150 MB once in about 15-20 minutes (with connection dropping twice).


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 24, 2011)

So what is the average speed one gets on 3G on say for e.g Vodafone and what is the max and best speed any of you guys have got ? Has anyone got like 15 mbps which is a Ferrari with Indian standards


----------



## Pravas (Nov 24, 2011)

I mostly have access to pc, so I opt for 200MB Airtel Pack. Quite good speed and far better than GPRS


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 25, 2011)

But what speed do u get ?


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 25, 2011)

This is entirely based on your usage pattern. I use iPhone 4 with Vodafone 3G and the Rs.101: 202 MB data is sufficient for a month! This is because i have Wifi in my house and i do all the downloading/updating of apps etc on my Wifi and use 3G only when i'm not in my house and only for checking light stuff like mails, twitter, RSS, etc.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 25, 2011)

Nobody has yet told me what is the average internet speed that they get  with 3G and with which service provider . In particular with Vodafone...


----------

